# The Bye Bye Man, Available on Digital HD 3/28 and Blu-ray & DVD 4/11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FROM THE PRODUCER BEHIND OCULUS AND THE STRANGER COME THE TERRIFYING SUPERNATURAL THRILLER
> 
> *THE BYE BYE MAN
> *
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: The Bye Bye Man, Available on Digital HD 4/11 and Blu-ray & DVD 4/25*

The trailer looks interesting but at the same time the movie could be a hit or miss.
I'd like to see you review it Mike. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: The Bye Bye Man, Available on Digital HD 4/11 and Blu-ray & DVD 4/25*

haha, yeah I know. It could either be entertaining or REALLY bad. I'm willing to give it a shot (who am I kidding, I'm more than willing, it's a horror movie  )


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: The Bye Bye Man, Available on Digital HD 4/11 and Blu-ray & DVD 4/25*



Mike Edwards said:


> haha, yeah I know. It could either be entertaining or REALLY bad. I'm willing to give it a shot (who am I kidding, I'm more than willing, it's a horror movie  )


Me too I love this genre.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

